# Truck or Trailer?



## Tonyray (Mar 20, 2015)

ok  Pellet  loading experts...
looking for a truck to pickup 1 ton pallets as my small 92 toyota pickup won't cut it.
loaded half ton of pellets last year and that was max or it would have prob bottomed out with anymore than that.
someone mentioned getting a trailer would be cheaper but not sure about it..
Although I can't load 1 ton of pellets in my truck [4 cyl/auto/ could I pull a ton of the same weight
with a trailer hooked up to it? safely?
If your familiar with small 4 cyl / rear wheel pickups like that  they are pretty much a car with a truck bed attached...Ford Ranger/chevy S10 come to mind..


----------



## jackman (Mar 20, 2015)

It depends on the rating of your hitch.


----------



## DMKNLD (Mar 20, 2015)

The issue seems to be less the ability to safely pull the weight as it is the ability to safely brake, especially in a 'panic' / emergency braking situation. Look at your particular Toyo's trailer hauling and hitch specs, but for an automatic tranny '92 Toyo pick-up I believe the total combined weight of the trailer and load can't exceed 2000 lbs. Most utility trailers weigh 300 - 500 lbs empty, so that leaves 1600 lbs + / - in pellet weight to stay within the specs. I believe the Toyo has a 3500 lb combined trailer and load capacity if it's a manual trans due to the better cooling capacity and better downshift / engine breaking ability.

My Toyo manual says any trailer weight over 1000 lbs requires a supplemental trailer braking system, and combined trailer and load weights over 2000 lbs require sway bars. Individual states also have their own trailer regs as well, which are certainly worth following, both for your own safety and the other motoring public, especially in the event of a tire blow out or a jack-knife during an emergency maneuver, as those are the standards you would be held to by 'the boys in the big hats'.

I'm sure someone will chime in here saying "I've hauled X amount of weight over the listed specs and didn't have a problem", and I know that people hauling over-weight pick-ups and trailers do that regularly and get away with it, until they wreck and don't get away with it..... IMO it's not worth the risk of jack-knifing and trashing your truck and trailer, dumping all your pellets on the highway at best, and killing or injuring yourself or an innocent motorist at worst.

That's why it's worth it for me to pay my pellet supplier the nominal delivery drop fee, which for me is cheaper than the gas I would put in to do multiple trips with my trailer at safe capacity loads, besides his ability to unload them into my garage exactly where I want them with his pallet jack in about 15 mins. As always, 'YMMV'.

Now if you've got a heavy duty truck like a dually, that's already set up to safely haul heavy loads like horses or car hauling, and your preferred pellet supplier charges high delivery fees, then it certainly could be a savings to haul your own pellets. For me, the price and cost of vehicle safety on the road has to be figured in.


----------



## johneh (Mar 20, 2015)

The GMC S15 and Chevy S10 have a full truck frame under them can't speak to the ranger or other
I use a GMC 2500 HD with extra leaf in the rear and over size breaks It is now rated at 1.5 tons
and carries a pallet with ease . 75 Bags


----------



## digitys (Mar 21, 2015)

Get a real truck


----------



## digitys (Mar 21, 2015)

I do have a truck and trailer and still utilize the delivery services most places offer. For the short term cost of 50-65 per delivery, totally not worth the risk to your vehicle with that much weight in the bed or trailer.   Plus a new truck is pricey!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 21, 2015)

I do both, 2 on the truck, 1 on the trailer  (need to get bigger trailer!)

If I didn't have a full size truck I'd probably take the easy route and be looking for delivery and not messing with the logistics of trying to do it myself.


----------



## CleanFire (Mar 21, 2015)

I just went through this exercise over a 2 day period w/ a 2008 Ford Taurus sedan all wheel drive, has a V6 motor and larger wheels/brakes - 1/2 ton was the safe limit for this vehicle..  Needed 2 trips. 

We also own a 2000 Kia Sportage (4 cyl.) 4x4 w/ travel utility trailer rated @ 1,500 lbs. - I wouldn't even try to haul a 1/2 ton load w/ that vehicle split between the passenger cabin & trailer: it would be too much stress on the motor & brakes / it would be an unsafe trip.

Agree w/ everyone above, not worth taking the risk w/ the 92 Toyota - you need more trips, a bigger truck, or delivery..


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 21, 2015)

The Ford Rangers have full frames, you can put a class III hitch on them. I don't know about the 4 bangers but the 4.0L 6 cylinder with auto trans was rated at 3500 lb tow capacity, more than that you needed a class IV or V hitch, trailer brakes etc. I'm going by memory here from the owners manual of my Ranger I once owned so don't quote the numbers please.

The Toyota isn't built a whole lot different but their frames rot out in certain years. You can go by most any Toyota dealer and find a stack of either brand new frames out back or old rotted ones they changed out. Or at least of a year ago you could. They had a campaign going to change out rotted frames. However that doesn't say what the specs are LOL ! Personally I'd put the class 3 hitch on if the frame is good, if its an auto trans make sure it has an auxiliary tranny cooler, if not add one.. Most vehicles stop pretty good at country road speeds with a load behind them. Get up to hiway speed and that's another whole matter. I tow a trailer with my X-Terra and tow my boat to main. It's rated to tow the boat fine but that boat and trailer combo is right on the limit for required brakes and stopping fast is a silly concept as the brakes age a little on the vehicle. The little trailer with pellets is fine or with my garden tractor etc.. But, always a but right !. Compare the cost of all that with years of delivery charges if all you use the trailer for is pellets. I don't its my Utility Trailer, Garden trailer, Landscape trailer, I use it as such.


----------



## Bridgeman (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a F150 and a trailer capable of hauling 2000 pounds. I always have my pellets delivered. $65 is pretty cheap considering the Moffett forklift will put the pallets where you want them.
I think there are two strategies that make sense. One is the bulk purchase of a seasons supply with delivery. The other is picking up pellets on a weekly or other periodic schedule that coincides with grocery shopping or other supply runs to town. Both have advantages and disadvantages.
The worse deal is a major investment in a trailer or truck to "save" money hauling pellets. It would be cheaper to burn oil or propane. Every situation differs and there could be situations where the investment is logical. I just have a problem investing tens of thousands of dollars to save hundreds.


----------



## Old Spartan (Mar 21, 2015)

I will have my pellets delivered as long as the added cost is less than 20 per ton. If more I will use the Suburban and a trailer to haul them 3.25 ton per clip. Storage is in a shed about 20 feet from the drop zone so any fork lift use is at the convenience of the delivery people.

The Suburban and trailer are equipped with an air brake system.


----------



## moey (Mar 21, 2015)

Unless you do something construction wise or have unlimited money I would suggest a trailer. To buy something to accommodate something you do a couple times a year seems like a silly way to make a decision. I use a trailer to haul pellets a crappy one cant even handle a full ton but its all my car can handle. Its done the job over the years.

I remember my S-10 being rated for 6500# towing it would look ridiculous pulling my 25ft boat. I remember having to brake very early. The dock was only a couple miles and it only went in and out a few times a year. Not sure how they can rate some of these vehicles for so much capacity.

I use my trailer for a lot. Plywood appliances furniture drywall etc. It was only $600 and has paid for itself. Check insurance where I live registration is only $8 a year no insurance it goes with the vehicle.


----------



## moey (Mar 21, 2015)

Heres some specs Im sure you know them. Looks like its rated for 3500# not much for a "truck". Definitely not a Ford Ranger or S-10 they are pretty much crotch rockets on a truck frame. 

http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/1992-Toyota-Pickup-Specs-c3641


Heres a trailer

http://www.lowes.com/pd_52352-15476-6X10GWHS_4294641556__?productId=3034543&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

Not recommending it but about $1600. You would probably be around 2500-2800lbs with trailer weight and pellets. No way you could do two tons. Hitches usually are $150-$300 depending upon how much metal there is to hook it up.


----------



## Jason845845 (Mar 21, 2015)

Is there a Uhaul in your area?  I rent their pickup trucks whenever I need one. $30 3 or 4 times a year certainly beats anywhere from the $3000-$60000 I could spend on a truck.


----------



## legrandice (Mar 21, 2015)

I realized I am in the minority due to all of the trucks out there but I LOVE trailers! I have several different ones depending on what I am doing.  They can stay at home when not needed.   I need a SUV for work, so it's perfect.  The one that gets the most use is a worthington aluminum 5x10.  It weighs around 500lbs so I can carry 2500 per the sticker and 3000 per the axle rating (no brakes).


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 21, 2015)

OP:
good replies from everyone here....thanks..

was never intending to get a New Truck JUST for pellet hauling..
was concidering older used heavy duty around same price I would sell my 92 Toyota Pickup/extra seats in back./Lear cab for...... 5K..
The Toyota has only 81,000 original miles, ownd by an older guy who bought it new and only put 3-4 K miles a year on it and it was Garaged all that time. So clean and no rust.
I bought it 6 yrs ago and it's not used daily so still in great shape.. I check used trucks every day..prob will skip the trailer idea...Sounds to risky and unsafe.


----------



## jp0469 (Mar 21, 2015)

Get both! Actually, I have a truck for lots of reasons but I won't put a ton in my 1500 (payload rating is about 1700 lbs.). My trailer is rated up to about 2500 lbs (GVWR of 3000 minus trailer weight of 500). In Massachusetts, trailer brakes are not required until you exceed 3000 combined.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Mar 21, 2015)

We have had trucks and Suburbans for years.
Currently we have a 2500 4x4 Burb to tow the trailer.

In the past, I have stacked a full ton of pellets in a 2500 Burb.

Gotta stack by hand, but the Burb will do it.

The best part of the Burb is that it will haul lotsa people too.


----------



## 3650 (Mar 21, 2015)

I've got a Dodge Cummins 4x4 dually and a triple axle trailer. I get my pellets delivered.


----------



## Ranger72 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd like a small trailer too, but it would just take up space in front of the garage. So I go this route:


----------



## batchman (Mar 21, 2015)

If your truck is sound you'd be bucks ahead to work with it instead of replacing it.  Taking 1 ton at a time by putting 1/3 of it in the bed and the rest on a small utility trailer is probably what I'd do.  You will find many uses for the trailer and they are very cheap to buy/register/insure - as long as you can store it and are willing to learn how to manipulate it.  Backing up will be an adventure at first, but worth knowing how to do!

Even though I have a 1-ton diesel dually and an enclosed car trailer (4000lb payload), I need my pellets delivered with the off-road forklift.

Cheers,
- Jeff


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 21, 2015)

jp0469 said:


> View attachment 156124
> 
> 
> Get both! Actually, I have a truck for lots of reasons but I won't put a ton in my 1500 (payload rating is about 1700 lbs.). My trailer is rated up to about 2500 lbs (GVWR of 3000 minus trailer weight of 500). In Massachusetts, trailer brakes are not required until you exceed 3000 combined.


really? your truck won't hold ton in the back?


----------



## Ranger72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> really? your truck won't hold ton in the back?


His truck will, but it is slightly over payload.


----------



## titanracer (Mar 21, 2015)

Right now TSC is running a sale on this trailer for $999.99. Payload rated for 2040 lb. & 3500 lb. axle rating. Should be efficient for a ton of pellets. I thinks that's a hell of a deal. Put it on your TSC credit card, you have 12 months of interest free.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/carry-on-trailer-utility-trailer-wood-floor-66-in-x-120-in


----------



## GeHmTS (Mar 21, 2015)

I just normally rent a truck from home depot.  It's affordable and cheap.


----------



## Bridgeman (Mar 21, 2015)

Just for the record, I own 3 trailers and think they are a PITA.  This is the order of maintaince problems, wheel bearings, anything to do with trailer lighting, wheels and tires, safety chains, license plate holders and finally carpeted boat bunks. I also have 40+ trailers at work i'm resposible for from 25 ton to 3/4 ton and they are even more of a PITA. For that stuff, trailer brakes are the number one problem. Air or electric they are all junk a$$ POS that require endless maintenance.


----------



## DneprDave (Mar 21, 2015)

I had a GMC S-15 for many years It was a real good truck, but rental places always told me it was too small to pull equipment home, so I had to pay delivery fees. A few years ago, I bought a used F350 powerstroke diesel 4x4. I really like it, besides hauling a ton of pellets at a time, I haul gravel, sand and dirt for yard work and my dog loves it.





Dave


----------



## GT_Sharp (Mar 21, 2015)

GeHmTS said:


> I just normally rent a truck from home depot.  It's affordable and cheap.


Curious what that cost you and how many ton do you haul at a time?


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 21, 2015)

GT_Sharp said:


> Curious what that cost you and how many ton do you haul at a time?


I know HD here charges 65.00 delivery.. 1 Ton or 5.. same price..


----------



## Treacherous (Mar 21, 2015)

No problems with a ton of energy logs in this trailer of mine behind my old beater '96 Explorer 5.0L AWD.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/upgraded-my-wood-hauling-capability.92474/#post-1213633


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 21, 2015)

Delivery certainly is a good option if your not already equipped and can get it for $65 for a season worth like Tonyray just mentioned. HD, Lowes, Menards, TSC all over 30 miles from me, but one local hardware stove is practically down the street.  For me I already have the truck a trailer and debating on borrowing my neighbors 12,000 lb deck over trailer and getting him to help me move whole pallets with forks on his tractor (mine can't pick up a whole skid) and I could do the whole season at once. But I don't mind hauling 2-3 tons per trip myself and doing by hand - hardware store is only 6-7 miles away on country roads. I can drive across the grass with my pickup and back up to the front porch and put over a half ton in the house and the rest in the garage. Bet it barely takes me 15 minutes by hand to unload a pallet and less than my normal workout, so not like its hard work if your in shape.



There is my last load, just 2 tons since I couldn't fit the trailer in the parking garage at work. TSC was running a special on their horse-bedding pellets, but only through the weekend and I was working night shifts. No local TSC either, but one that wasn't too far out of my way if I was going in to the city for work. So I left early, picked up 2 tons, and then continued on to work. I could actually shut the tailgate with that load, the last couple ones I was an inch or so shy.


----------



## bags (Mar 22, 2015)

DneprDave said:


> I had a GMC S-15 for many years It was a real good truck, but rental places always told me it was too small to pull equipment home, so I had to pay delivery fees. A few years ago, I bought a used F350 powerstroke diesel 4x4. I really like it, besides hauling a ton of pellets at a time, I haul gravel, sand and dirt for yard work and my dog loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, That is a very good truck you have so hold onto it. Nice shape as well. I've had two of them and wish I still had the 7.3's. Had an '84 6.9 F-350 before those and it ran forever. Now I have a newer Duramax and a 2001 Dodge Cummins with a dump bed. Bought both new and they are great trucks but I'd take a 7.3 over both. The old 7.3 Fords were wonderful and simple. Best trucks I ever owned overall. Period. Ford put the bolts to themselves when they got away from the tried and very true 7.3's. Last one I sold had 400K and was worked hard and beat to hell. It is still running and a farmer 45 minutes south of me uses it almost daily. Not much truck left but what is starts, runs, and gets it done dependably. Probably has 500K on it by now.

Tony, I could haul 7 to 10 tons at a time and just paid $65 bucks to have a 7 ton one time shot delivered. Hauling and handling pellets is not an issue here. Plenty of capable trucks, trailers, and equipment to fork pallets off. Just made sense for me to pay the $65 bucks and it was handled in about 15-20 minutes with Lowe's piggy back fork truck once they arrived and I was free to do other stuff.

Your '92 Toyota with those low miles is a keeper too IMHO. I would not invest silly money for something just to haul pellets. Just start by pricing dependable used (worth owning) trucks and that will be a reality check. I was just offered $18K for my '01 Cummins and refuse to sell it. I'll drive that thing into the dirt along with the Chevy. I think I took my last spanking on purchasing the Duramax. These trucks will last me until I no longer need them.

$60K on a new truck vs. chump change and get pellets delivered is a no brainer. Like I stated, I have the trucks and equipment trailers and still chose to happily pay for delivery. Time is money. Wear and tear, diesel or fuel costs, etc; E-range tires are $200-$250 bucks a pop all said and done. On the flip side it is nice having a big tough truck to do whatever but you said you rarely use the Toyota. 

As for a trailer behind it the 4 cyl. will do it but not well at all. I had a 1987 4-Runner 4 cyl. 5 spd and that thing was great but could barely pull itself up and incline on the expressway even getting a good run at it. Fuel economy sucked too for a 4 cyl. My big diesel trucks get about the same.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 22, 2015)

bags said:


> Dave, That is a very good truck you have so hold onto it. Nice shape as well. I've had two of them and wish I still had the 7.3's. Had an '84 6.9 F-350 before those and it ran forever. Now I have a newer Duramax and a 2001 Dodge Cummins with a dump bed. Bought both new and they are great trucks but I'd take a 7.3 over both. The old 7.3 Fords were wonderful and simple. Best trucks I ever owned overall. Period. Ford put the bolts to themselves when they got away from the tried and very true 7.3's. Last one I sold had 400K and was worked hard and beat to hell. It is still running and a farmer 45 minutes south of me uses it almost daily. Not much truck left but what is starts, runs, and gets it done dependably. Probably has 500K on it by now.
> 
> Tony, I could haul 7 to 10 tons at a time and just paid $65 bucks to have a 7 ton one time shot delivered. Hauling and handling pellets is not an issue here. Plenty of capable trucks, trailers, and equipment to fork pallets off. Just made sense for me to pay the $65 bucks and it was handled in about 15-20 minutes with Lowe's piggy back fork truck once they arrived and I was free to do other stuff.
> 
> ...


Bags,
thanks for the info...
your prob right that I should keep what I have....
I know I would get a good buck for my Toyota... I have had lot of people follow me into convenience stores and say they will give me 5K for my truck.[has the Lear cab and rear seats..
thought I would find something half decent for same price but maybe not......
If Blazers or American Wood Fibers White Pine came into HD Like they did 1 x last winter, then yes.. I would pay 65.00 for delivery...
problem is the Blazers came in mid december and already having 5 ton in my basement, I could only buy/store about 30 bags.
I'm a bit too chicken to WAIT till end of the year for a possible maybe or not at HD or Lowes for the good stuff.
Good stuff meaning No more Stove chows and all the other big ash pellets from BBS's..
Once u go Low to zilch ash Pellets,   it's hard to go back sometimes......
I burned these Energex Gollden Pellets and they we're Awsome!!

btw:below is my friends Chevy truck and u can see it sits pretty level for 2 tons in it..don't think he had any xtra suspension added to it... Pellets get put right thru those basement windows that come out.
my small Toyota in the background..
won't take his truck for other than short local pickups but sometimes some good deals are 20 miles away..


----------



## DMKNLD (Mar 22, 2015)

bags said:


> The old 7.3 Fords were wonderful and simple. Best trucks I ever owned overall. Period. Ford put the bolts to themselves when they got away from the tried and very true 7.3's.



100% concur, bags. We've had the Ford chassis in our Rescue service's ambulance fleet over the years, and even with the cold start to WAO (wide azz open) driving demands as well as hours of idling during standby's and extended on-scene times, the 7.3L was bullet proof. They haven't made a decent chassis for ambu use since then, IMO.

Both the 6.0 and 6.4's we've had since they stopped making the 7.3's have been plagued with multiple major mechanical issues, many showing up within 10 - 30 K miles - blown turbos, blown head gaskets, catastrophic oil leaks, fuel injector problems. The list is endless.

My family and I toured the US and Canada for 4 years in a 32' motor home that had a Ford 360 gas engine in it, and the only thing I had to replace on it the entire trip was the idle air control valve, so I know Ford can make a durable product. But after breaking down too many times on ambulance calls in the late model POS diesels, I can see how they get tagged with the "FORD- Found On the Road Dead" moniker.


----------



## jp0469 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ranger72 said:


> His truck will, but it is slightly over payload.



Exactly, and although I'm sure it would work fine for short trips, doing so could create problems with insurance settlements and/or lawsuits if I were to be involved in an accident.


----------



## Pellet-King (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a 2002 F150, i've hauled a ton in the bed many times, it's probably overloaded, last yr bought a used 18' car trailer and have towed 2 tons with it easily and could do 3.
Hey It's my F'n Buddy Tonray!, Why da F are you driving a POS old 'Yoda?, you ashame me Tony, just like your Philly Eagles....haha


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 22, 2015)

Pellet-King said:


> I have a 2002 F150, i've hauled a ton in the bed many times, it's probably overloaded, last yr bought a used 18' car trailer and have towed 2 tons with it easily and could do 3.
> Hey It's my F'n Buddy Tonray!, Why da F are you driving a POS old 'Yoda?, you ashame me Tony, just like your Philly Eagles....haha


well, ya got me there concerning the Eagles..
Chip Kelly dun turned it all upside down and sideways...
80 some thousand miles on a 23 yr old Toyota rust free 4 cyl pickup
is why Iva kepta thesa somany yearsa..


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Mar 22, 2015)

I've got a 2005 Ranger FX4 that I use to haul pellets with a 3000-lb. capacity trailer. I generally haul 1 1/2 tons per trip, with a pallet full on the trailer and splitting the remaining half between the trailer and pickup bed. I  turn the OD off for hauling. The Ranger does pretty well with that load -- I've never felt like I was short on braking or power..


----------



## Pellet-King (Mar 22, 2015)

So Tonyray, whatcha thinking your going to get?


----------



## grathan (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to have a 1 ton. I now use a Hyundai with a 700# payload in two trips (I've yet to meet a retailer that didn't allow a ton price for two trips). Much easier to remove bags from the lower height. I wouldn't get a special ton-hauling vehicle/trailer unless you had a forklift waiting to unload.


----------



## mik_kane (Mar 22, 2015)

You can look into renting the $29 U-Haul it holds 3 tons. If Lowes is going to keep their 2 ton limit on purchase's of pellets, I am not spending $130 for 2 deliveries.

*15ft Moving Truck Rental*

http://www.uhaul.com/Trucks/15ft-Moving-Truck-Rental/DC/

Max load: 6,190 lbs.


----------



## Mpodesta (Mar 22, 2015)

Can do 9 tons at a time   (sold the truck in the picture but have another just as big)


picked up the neighbors 86 DRW f350 for a steal and sold that 99 f350


----------



## Pellet-King (Mar 22, 2015)

Over the 18 years burning pellets I only got my truck 7 years ago, before that would use various neighbors and trucks from work, scariest was a neighbor's '78 F100 thought we weren't gunna make it as the ass end was all over the road!, used to haul 2 tons on a '96 F250HD, heard some real strange creaks carrying that load a few times.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 22, 2015)

Pellet-King said:


> So Tonyray, whatcha thinking your going to get?


not sure yet.. checkin around my area to see what's 4 sale..


----------



## boo boo (Mar 22, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> not sure yet.. checkin around my area to see what's 4 sale..


I got rid of my truck in 2011 when gas hit 3.85 here and the pump was shutting off auto at 85.00 with only 3/4 of a tank or less and I was commuting 45 miles one way 2007 f150 full size
 My commute is now half that and gas is cheaper and I now burn pellets. I miss my truck and want it back. How ever I still cant justify it as I hardly ever used the bed of it and my Camry gets about 29 mpg vs the 15 of the F150 
Good luck in your search


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 22, 2015)

boo boo said:


> I got rid of my truck in 2011 when gas hit 3.85 here and the pump was shutting off auto at 85.00 with only 3/4 of a tank or less and I was commuting 45 miles one way 2007 f150 full size
> My commute is now half that and gas is cheaper and I now burn pellets. I miss my truck and want it back. How ever I still cant justify it as I hardly ever used the bed of it and my Camry gets about 29 mpg vs the 15 of the F150
> Good luck in your search


won't be any commuting..
Retired young boomer..


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> won't be any commuting..
> Retired young boomer..


Tony,unless you just Want another truck you're probably all around financially and logistically better off with the trailer. One of the TSC trailers brand new for a $1000-$1200. With the right hitch your truck will tow it fine and with a trailer you have the option as to how to place the load to properly weight your truck vs plunking a ton on the back of a pickup. I used to tow my Mustang race car on an all steel trailer to the track 120 miles each way with an old 6 banger three speed stick F100 Ford ( I loved that little 1962 Ford) till I got the International Travel All. It did just fine with the old drum brakes all the way around. I use a trailer with my X-Terra for pellets and don't even really know it's back there with a ton of pellets. My boat pushes way harder when stopping. I'd take more if the trailer would/could.

You can buy a trailer, a hitch and all at TSC I believe.

Still here, HD quoted $55 to deliver to my house. If AWF WP show up I'll buy 4 tons and use that delivery service. They are about 13 miles from my house, that's 26 miles round trip times 4 trips . Towing I get about 15 MPG. 16 bucks in gas off the 55. Now delivery is $39 for 4 tons of pellets from HD. The trailer registration is $45 a year FWIW, here in Ma. My trailer is registered anyway but if it weren't then the HD delivery would be actually less than the cost of using my trailer. Never mind, maintenance.


----------



## tiger (Mar 23, 2015)

legrandice said:


> The one that gets the most use is a worthington aluminum 5x10.



AFAIK Worthington went out of business; I had bookmarked their website a couple of years before I got serious about a replacement trailer -- now all traces gone. I'm happy with my Aluma but I would liked to have compared two different brands of aluminum trailers before buying.

Like the OP, I had a 92 'Yota, my daily driver for 8 years, loved it. It's probably still running around somewhere right now... but you cannot put one ton in the bed. IMHO it comes down to whether one has enough additional uses for the extra capacity to justify the bigger vehicle. I couldn't.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Tony,unless you just Want another truck you're probably all around financially and logistically better off with the trailer. One of the TSC trailers brand new for a $1000-$1200. With the right hitch your truck will tow it fine and with a trailer you have the option as to how to place the load to properly weight your truck vs plunking a ton on the back of a pickup. I used to tow my Mustang race car on an all steel trailer to the track 120 miles each way with an old 6 banger three speed stick F100 Ford ( I loved that little 1962 Ford) till I got the International Travel All. It did just fine with the old drum brakes all the way around. I use a trailer with my X-Terra for pellets and don't even really know it's back there with a ton of pellets. My boat pushes way harder when stopping. I'd take more if the trailer would/could.
> 
> You can buy a trailer, a hitch and all at TSC I believe.
> 
> Still here, HD quoted $55 to deliver to my house. If AWF WP show up I'll buy 4 tons and use that delivery service. They are about 13 miles from my house, that's 26 miles round trip times 4 trips . Towing I get about 15 MPG. 16 bucks in gas off the 55. Now delivery is $39 for 4 tons of pellets from HD. The trailer registration is $45 a year FWIW, here in Ma. My trailer is registered anyway but if it weren't then the HD delivery would be actually less than the cost of using my trailer. Never mind, maintenance.


good info...
to be honest, I rarely use my toyota  to haul anything..
being a 4/cyl, we use it same as the Subaru sedan...regular driving vehicle..
thinking more now along the lines of a small trailer.would be more practical....

Ya know, if I knew what and when HD would be getting in each week,[Never happen]   I would deff pay 65.00 to have them drop off 4 tons of Blazers or AWFWP.
The only 2 I would buy from them..and who knows if they will even get them this next seasons..
like I said I;m too chicken to WAIT till winter started without having a good size stash in my basement before then..
Blazers showed up in mid December and one  22 ton load was it..
AWFWP showed up in January.. Far too late in the season for me to wait it out and hope.
goes against all the un-written rules here about getting your pellets early as possible.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> good info...
> to be honest, I rarely use my toyota  to haul anything..
> being a 4/cyl, we use it same as the Subaru sedan...regular driving vehicle..
> thinking more now along the lines of a small trailer.would be more practical....
> ...


I can't speak for you but for me it's a no brainer since I own the trailer anyway. I have the trailer for my Garden tractor, my wifes gardening adventures and some lawns I was tending and may continue in the future.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> I can't speak for you but for me it's a no brainer since I own the trailer anyway. I have the trailer for my Garden tractor, my wifes gardening adventures and some lawns I was tending and may continue in the future.


so you think my 4cyl/ automatic toyota could pull a small trailer with ton pellets in it...


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 23, 2015)

Lets put it this way, I would do it. I might not like towing the pellets to California and back but "home from the store" is not a trip like that.. It's easier to pull something in a cart than to carry it on your back no ?


----------



## jp57 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> so you think my 4cyl/ automatic toyota could pull a small trailer with ton pellets in it...



This is something I've been debating too.  I have a 2013 V6 4x4 Nissan Frontier and a small landscape trailer (1K lbs rating)  I'm trying to figure out the safest way to get pellets home too.

I did throw a half ton in the bed of the Frontier and drove home from Bucks Pellets a couple weeks ago (45 minute one-way trip) and other than feeling a bit heavy, the Fronty handled it fine.  I was even able to close the tailgate AND the tonneau cover so I could lock it up while we did other shopping.

I figure I could do 3/4ish in the bed and the rest on the trailer to get a ton home from anywhere.  







I would think that you could probably do something similar...half ton in the bed, spread out and then another half ton in the trailer.  Take it slow and careful and you should be fine.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

jp57 said:


> This is something I've been debating too.  I have a 2013 V6 4x4 Nissan Frontier and a small landscape trailer (1K lbs rating)  I'm trying to figure out the safest way to get pellets home too.
> 
> I did throw a half ton in the bed of the Frontier and drove home from Bucks Pellets a couple weeks ago (45 minute one-way trip) and other than feeling a bit heavy, the Fronty handled it fine.  I was even able to close the tailgate AND the tonneau cover so I could lock it up while we did other shopping.
> 
> ...


I was just up at Buckspellets 2 weeks ago also..
same  for me.. 45 minutes 1 way..tullytown/levittown area.
I traded him a few bags of Energex Golden hardwoods[below] and couple bags of Blazers and he let me pick 6 bags of whatever to try.
how do u like the Easy Heats? I liked them but having a Harman free standing, anything burns well so it;s a matter of me getting low to zilch ashy pellets.
bucks is out of everything right now..
what did u get the last batch of easy blaze?lol
he traded me 2 Okanigan platinum,1  Gold, 1 easy blaze, 1 freedom fuels, 1 dry creek.
nice guy.. I gave him 5 bags and he threw in extra bag for making the trip.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Lets put it this way, I would do it. I might not like towing the pellets to California and back but "home from the store" is not a trip like that.. It's easier to pull something in a cart than to carry it on your back no ?


yes.. i'm starting to think small trailer now as a big truck would end up just sitting here or, Gas mileage would deter using it like a car for local trips like we use the toyota.


----------



## boo boo (Mar 23, 2015)

Another thought
A 17 foot U-Haul truck can hold 3 ton and cost only 60 bucks a day (in my area anyway)


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

boo boo said:


> Another thought
> A 17 foot U-Haul truck can hold 3 ton and cost only 60 bucks a day (in my area anyway)


that 60 bucks is about what the going rate here is for delivery charge to drop off any amount of pellets after 1st ton.


----------



## jp57 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> I was just up at Buckspellets 2 weeks ago also..
> same  for me.. 45 minutes 1 way..tullytown/levittown area.
> I traded him a few bags of Energex Golden hardwoods[below] and couple bags of Blazers and he let me pick 6 bags of whatever to try.
> how do u like the Easy Heats? I liked them but having a Harman free standing, anything burns well so it;s a matter of me getting low to zilch ashy pellets.
> ...



The EasyBlaze are not bad, pretty decent heat.  My stove it making a big pile of clinkers (I guess that's what they're called) after about 12 hours with these pellets...having said that, it will do that for just about any pellets I've used with the exception of the Energex's.  Those burned hot as all heck and were pretty low on ash.  I'll probably order a couple tons of those in a couple months

I'm just glad Bucks had the EasyBlazes last month since everyone up here in the Lehigh Valley was out.  It was a haul to get there, but it made for a pretty good road trip on a Saturday afternoon with my wife, so it worked out well.    And like I said, the truck handled it with no problems.  

Having a small utility/landscape trailer is probably the way to go.  My wife made me buy one when we got the truck and I've used it quite a bit more than I thought...mulch, stone, dirt, fire wood, and our stuff when we moved.  Comes in very handy.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

jp57 said:


> The EasyBlaze are not bad, pretty decent heat.  My stove it making a big pile of clinkers (I guess that's what they're called) after about 12 hours with these pellets...having said that, it will do that for just about any pellets I've used with the exception of the Energex's.  Those burned hot as all heck and were pretty low on ash.  I'll probably order a couple tons of those in a couple months
> 
> I'm just glad Bucks had the EasyBlazes last month since everyone up here in the Lehigh Valley was out.  It was a haul to get there, but it made for a pretty good road trip on a Saturday afternoon with my wife, so it worked out well.    And like I said, the truck handled it with no problems.
> 
> Having a small utility/landscape trailer is probably the way to go.  My wife made me buy one when we got the truck and I've used it quite a bit more than I thought...mulch, stone, dirt, fire wood, and our stuff when we moved.  Comes in very handy.


wow... hard to believe no pellets between lehigh valley and Buckspellets?


----------



## MtDew (Mar 23, 2015)

I purchased a 4"x6" trailer from Tractor Supply. It is rated at 1500lbs. I pick my pellets up a ton at a shot, I take the first 10-12 bags off the top of the pallet and put those in the bed of my 2001 Ford Ranger. I then have the rest of the pallet placed on my trailer. 2 tie down straps across the pallet and away I go. I have been doing this for the last 7 years. I have done the same procedure when I used our minivan(10-12 inside the van, the rest on the trailer)
I paid about $399(new) for the trailer and you pay for 5 yrs worth of registration for the trailer.


----------



## MtDew (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is my exact trailer Now $449
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...l-mesh-floor-trailer-1700-lb-payload-capacity


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

MtDew said:


> I purchased a 4"x6" trailer from Tractor Supply. It is rated at 1500lbs. I pick my pellets up a ton at a shot, I take the first 10-12 bags off the top of the pallet and put those in the bed of my 2001 Ford Ranger. I then have the rest of the pallet placed on my trailer. 2 tie down straps across the pallet and away I go. I have been doing this for the last 7 years. I have done the same procedure when I used our minivan(10-12 inside the van, the rest on the trailer)
> I paid about $399(new) for the trailer and you pay for 5 yrs worth of registration for the trailer.


I assume it's not high enough to put the whole skid in there?
think I would like something that the whole ton could be dropped in but they all look like the height is the same..[ ust took a look at TSC.]


----------



## MtDew (Mar 23, 2015)

it's an open trailer. The trailer is only rated to 1500 lbs. I have hauled a full ton on that trailer but only about 4-5 miles.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

MtDew said:


> it's an open trailer. The trailer is only rated to 1500 lbs. I have hauled a full ton on that trailer but only about 4-5 miles.


I need to go from levittown to Buckspellets in Pipersville near doylestown.
hour/half round trip.


----------



## MtDew (Mar 23, 2015)

So put the first 10 bags in the bed of your truck and have Bucks place the rest of the pallet on the trailer. That's the way I do it.

I have done a full ton on that trailer but it was from a Home Depot to my house(like 3 miles)

So you'd be looking at $450 for the trailer, $100-$150 for the hitch assembly


----------



## TStark (Mar 23, 2015)

DId the full size truck thing for 25 years...

no more

no more inflated insurance, registrations, rotted frames, rotted body, rotted fuel tanks, rotted spare tires, rotted brakes, shitty injection pumps, rotted shock mounts, axle seals, overpriced tires, wheel bearings that only last 80k, rotted bumpers.

Just get a quality trailer, no toy.;  5x10 galv landscape is very practical. Beware cheap immitations.

Yes, a yota truck you describe will be very capable.

this said, I have an suv and a jeep both with 3500# tow capacity


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

MtDew said:


> So put the first 10 bags in the bed of your truck and have Bucks place the rest of the pallet on the trailer. That's the way I do it.
> 
> I have done a full ton on that trailer but it was from a Home Depot to my house(like 3 miles)
> 
> So you'd be looking at $450 for the trailer, $100-$150 for the hitch assembly


plus I would need a hitch ball welded or bolted to my truck rear.


----------



## MtDew (Mar 23, 2015)

That's the $100-$150 I mentioned in my post. They can be purchased from ebay or even uhaul. They bolt on under the truck, usually where the rear bumper mounts to the truck frame. Normally no drilling required, it uses existing holes to mount up the hitch.


----------



## moey (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> so you think my 4cyl/ automatic toyota could pull a small trailer with ton pellets in it...



Its rated for it.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

MtDew said:


> That's the $100-$150 I mentioned in my post. They can be purchased from ebay or even uhaul. They bolt on under the truck, usually where the rear bumper mounts to the truck frame. Normally no drilling required, it uses existing holes to mount up the hitch.


sound ok although I would be hauling about 30 miles each way to bucks..
turnpike or county 2- 4 lane roads each way.. not sure which is safer...


----------



## MtDew (Mar 23, 2015)

I have hauled pellets from Harrisburg to my house with this set up.(1.5 hrs one way) No issues. I live about 10 miles from Bucks Pellets.
You will be charged more in tolls if you use the turnpike pulling a trailer.


----------



## jp57 (Mar 23, 2015)

MtDew said:


> That's the $100-$150 I mentioned in my post. They can be purchased from ebay or even uhaul. They bolt on under the truck, usually where the rear bumper mounts to the truck frame. Normally no drilling required, it uses existing holes to mount up the hitch.



Also...check etrailer.com.  They usually have decent pricing too.  I got a hitch for my old Jeep Liberty from there.  It bolted right into the factory location with no drilling required.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

jp57 said:


> I'll probably order a couple tons of those in a couple months





jp57 said:


> The EasyBlaze are not bad, pretty decent heat.  My stove it making a big pile of clinkers (I guess that's what they're called) after about 12 hours with these pellets...having said that, it will do that for just about any pellets I've used with the exception of the Energex's.  Those burned hot as all heck and were pretty low on ash.  I'll probably order a couple tons of those in a couple months
> 
> I'm just glad Bucks had the EasyBlazes last month since everyone up here in the Lehigh Valley was out.  It was a haul to get there, but it made for a pretty good road trip on a Saturday afternoon with my wife, so it worked out well.    And like I said, the truck handled it with no problems.
> 
> Having a small utility/landscape trailer is probably the way to go.  My wife made me buy one when we got the truck and I've used it quite a bit more than I thought...mulch, stone, dirt, fire wood, and our stuff when we moved.  Comes in very handy.


are u talking about the green energex bags or the golden pellets?

btw:
lot of good info from u guys today.. really informative concerning pellet hauling..


----------



## jp57 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> are u talking about the green energex bags or the golden pellets?
> 
> btw:
> lot of good info from u guys today.. really informative concerning pellet hauling..



I only found the green energex's and I really liked them...except I had to pay $7.25/bag for them at the time!!  This was when it was below 0 degrees around here.  In fact, the day I picked them up it was -2!


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

jp57 said:


> I only found the green energex's and I really liked them...except I had to pay $7.25/bag for them at the time!!  This was when it was below 0 degrees around here.  In fact, the day I picked them up it was -2!


you would love the goldens.. super low ash....paid 265.00 ton last year..


----------



## jp57 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> you would love the goldens.. super low ash....paid 265.00 ton last year..



Just need to find a place up here that has them.  The few places that do carry Energex only seem to have the green bags and not the Goldens.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 23, 2015)

jp57 said:


> Just need to find a place up here that has them.  The few places that do carry Energex only seem to have the green bags and not the Goldens.


Yeah.. they are a 1 shot deal with my stove dealer..
anyways,
decided getting a used truck is out..
rather get a small trailer that even if it sit's most of the time, there will be less parts to replace not counting Insurance costs and many other reasons..


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 24, 2015)

Mine sits a lot. Besides pellets I use it for an annual multi dump run clean out or clean up ( varies from year to year but somehow it seems to occur. I haul the kayaks to water on it, in fact this year I want to build a carry rack that slip into the bed. I haul the garden tractor in it along with other lawn attachments. Last year it went to Maine with us, the stepson borrowed it to haul his motorcycle on it. We have brought home garden timbers in it-several times, lumber other times. I haul the generator in it, just roll it up the ramp/tail gate, no lifting !! It's just handy to have around for the sake of keeping the tires well inflated.

Incidentally, the sides are not high on it at all, maybe up to my knees if that. A pallet of pellets if not unwrapped just sits there. If unwrapped that's another matter, now they want to slide all apart, better off to break it down in that case.

The only problem with the trailer ? The wife knows that if she dreams up some project to do we can probably haul stuff for the project in the trailer, opening one more door to her already very vivid imagination !! LOL


----------



## tiger (Mar 24, 2015)

MtDew said:


> Here is my exact trailer Now $449
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/carry-on-trailerreg;-4-ft-w-x-6-ft-l-mesh-floor-trailer-1700-lb-payload-capacity



That seems like an exceptional value. But I could not imagine hauling mulch in it (we do three trailerloads/year) or our regular Costco purchases... all would blow out.  I guess it comes down to what one hauls.


----------



## jp57 (Mar 24, 2015)

tiger said:


> That seems like an exceptional value. But I could not imagine hauling mulch in it (we do three trailerloads/year) or our regular Costco purchases... all would blow out.  I guess it comes down to what one hauls.



I have the next size up from his...it's a 4x7 1675lbs rating w/a fold down ramp. I added pressure treated plywood to the bottom and sides.  

Works well for my needs...Just starting to get the hang of backing it up.  

Here it is with a load of firewood at our last house...







It will easily handle a full scoop of mulch too...


----------



## MtDew (Mar 24, 2015)

tiger said:


> That seems like an exceptional value. But I could not imagine hauling mulch in it (we do three trailerloads/year) or our regular Costco purchases... all would blow out.  I guess it comes down to what one hauls.


 Well I haul my mulch in the bed of my truck. This trailer works great for my pellet hauling needs. I haul 5 ton for myself and 4 ton for my son. Trailer has more than paid for itself over the last 7 years.


----------



## Arti (Mar 24, 2015)

I think you would be surprised at how much you would use a trailer, Moving most anything bulky is much easier. Also it will be a great way to make new friends as soon as they discover that you have a trailer everyone will want to use it or have you help them move stuff......


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 26, 2015)

MtDew said:


> I have hauled pellets from Harrisburg to my house with this set up.(1.5 hrs one way) No issues. I live about 10 miles from Bucks Pellets.
> You will be charged more in tolls if you use the turnpike pulling a trailer.


on other question:
i HAVE SEEN A FEW USED ONES ONLINE,similar to yours but realized if I go to check it out and buy, , I can't tow it home since I am not set up yet with lights/tow ball.
if I buy a tow kit 1st, how do I know which size ball to get while searching....I understand the're are few different diameter sizes..


----------



## rona (Mar 26, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> on other question:
> i HAVE SEEN A FEW USED ONES ONLINE,similar to yours but realized if I go to check it out and buy, , I can't tow it home since I am not set up yet with lights/tow ball.
> if I buy a tow kit 1st, how do I know which size ball to get while searching....I understand the're are few different diameter sizes..


You can buy a the ball attachment that has two choices 1 7/8 or 2 inch . If you are going heavy duty they also offer 3 choices which would include 1 5/16 th ball plus the smaller ones.  Two inch is the most common.
  Start out by buying the actual part that fastens to car or pickup- then there will be a choice  2 inch receiver or 1 inch for it  . After that there will be another choice, 5/8th or 3/4 bolt on the bottom of the ball hitch  Then comes the choices of which will fit the trailer.  real small trailers take 1 7/8, med trailers take 2 inch and large will be 2 5/16.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 26, 2015)

Most average utility trailers will take a 2" ball.


----------



## MtDew (Mar 26, 2015)

My trailer from TSC takes a 1 7/8" ball. I usually carry a 2" ball for the same hitch just so I'm ready if I need the larger size for a different trailer or tow dolly.

Yes if you have def decided to go the trailer route with your existing truck, get the hitch parts for your truck first.
Also if any of those used trailers are local, maybe you could ask the seller if they could drop off at your house for you.


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 26, 2015)

My trailer came from HD, to which they no longer sell this model in typical HD fashion ! It has a 2" ball as does my boat trailer.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 26, 2015)

MtDew said:


> My trailer from TSC takes a 1 7/8" ball. I usually carry a 2" ball for the same hitch just so I'm ready if I need the larger size for a different trailer or tow dolly.
> 
> Yes if you have def decided to go the trailer route with your existing truck, get the hitch parts for your truck first.
> Also if any of those used trailers are local, maybe you could ask the seller if they could drop off at your house for you.


where would I pick up the electric harness for lights.?


----------



## Ranger72 (Mar 26, 2015)

Uhaul store carries most harness connections. Or Amazon.


----------



## Ranger72 (Mar 26, 2015)

If your truck does not come equipped with a factory harness connector, you can wire one in off the taillight:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002Q8036/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1427402437&sr=8-2&keywords=1992 toyota tacoma trailer harness&dpPl=1&dpID=41uUYi9bhML&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SX200_QL40


----------



## MtDew (Mar 27, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> where would I pick up the electric harness for lights.?


ebay, uhaul, etrailer.com, or amazon.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 27, 2015)

MtDew said:


> ebay, uhaul, etrailer.com, or amazon.


btw:
did your rig for TSC come in boxes to be put together or did u pick it intact?


----------



## Bucks Pellets (Mar 27, 2015)

jp57 said:


> The EasyBlaze are not bad, pretty decent heat.  My stove it making a big pile of clinkers (I guess that's what they're called) after about 12 hours with these pellets...having said that, it will do that for just about any pellets I've used with the exception of the Energex's.  Those burned hot as all heck and were pretty low on ash.  I'll probably order a couple tons of those in a couple months
> 
> I'm just glad Bucks had the EasyBlazes last month since everyone up here in the Lehigh Valley was out.  It was a haul to get there, but it made for a pretty good road trip on a Saturday afternoon with my wife, so it worked out well.    And like I said, the truck handled it with no problems.
> 
> Having a small utility/landscape trailer is probably the way to go.  My wife made me buy one when we got the truck and I've used it quite a bit more than I thought...mulch, stone, dirt, fire wood, and our stuff when we moved.  Comes in very handy.



JP, thanks for your business.  We're expanding our delivery area to all of Bucks, Montgomery, Lehigh and Northampton counties this upcoming season starting with our spring buy. We'll also be making deliveries in Hunterdon county, NJ. If we have a pellet that you like and can't find up your way, you can save yourself the money of buying a trailer and just have us haul them up there for you.


----------



## MtDew (Mar 27, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> btw:
> did your rig for TSC come in boxes to be put together or did u pick it intact?


 They come fully assembled ready to tow home. The ready to assemble kind can be found at places like Harbor Freight. I had one of those years ago. The one from TSC is a much better quality trailer than the put together types.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 27, 2015)

MtDew said:


> They come fully assembled ready to tow home. The ready to assemble kind can be found at places like Harbor Freight. I had one of those years ago. The one from TSC is a much better quality trailer than the put together types.


this one is about 20 miles from me but I think TLC has same size for lower price..also with wood floor.. Although only be able to Haul 1 ton with 5x7 or 4x6 which is cheaper.]
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/4944136083.html


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 27, 2015)

Pellet-King said:


> So Tonyray, whatcha thinking your going to get?


Trailer now for sure..


----------



## bags (Mar 29, 2015)

Tony, Have you looked for a military surplus trailer? They are heavy duty and have small ones that can handle all the weight you can throw at them. They can usually be found cheap also. Just a thought or another option. Many are pintle hook hitches though which is no big deal. I run pintle hook hitches on my large equipment trailers. I have a set up that is a 2 5/16" ball and also functions as a pintle hook too. These hitch set ups will cost a bit more overall than a standard one with a 2" ball.  Much quicker and easier to hook up too. Another perk is less people ask to borrow them. LOL!

Most of these utility trailers are 2" balls. The 1 7/8" comes into play with the very light duty models mostly. The 2 5/16" balls come into play on larger trailers which you do not want to pull with your truck.

I have a 6 x 12 smaller trailer I use a lot also. It has a 2" hitch and is a single axle. Comes in handy for many things. I bought it from a local farm supply and equipment dealer here. It was $1,195 but is heavy duty as well. Many landscapers use this very trailer for their zero turns. I just picked up a golf cart for a friend with it. I haul my motorcycles on it mainly but also use it for work or whatever. It is much easier to deal with than my big ones.

As mentioned above you can find bolt on trailer hitches at TSC, most auto parts stores, U-Haul, etc; Get one with the 2 inch receiver then you can get the slide in hitch. This is a widely used set up. You can buy balls and such anywhere.

Speaking of that Wally World even sells hitches and receivers etc; You can likely find what you need there and they can install it. I would stick with your truck and a good small trailer. With my big trucks and trailers it is a PITA to maneuver about town. Especially with the crew cab and long bed. Just that truck alone sucks to park and find parking spots for. It's like driving a school bus and not the short one either.

Trailers do fine sitting and require no insurance etc; Your homeowners would cover theft if that occurs. Just grease the bearings, air the tires, and replace bulbs as needed. Keep it clean and condition the tire sidewalls so they do not dry rot.

Most trailer paint jobs are sub-standard at best. They will look good for a few years and then want to start to rust so that is another thing to keep up on. I have one 7-8 ton trailer I bought new in 2003 that is looking rough now. Just bought a new lighting kit for it and plan on spending some time on it this spring or summer. It needs to be repainted also. Much easier than shelling out $5-$6 grand for a new one though. Equipment trailers tend to take a beating at times so it is what it is. Needs 4 new tires too. Yippie! I have been using another and neglecting it for some time.


----------



## bags (Mar 29, 2015)

Treacherous said:


> No problems with a ton of energy logs in this trailer of mine behind my old beater '96 Explorer 5.0L AWD.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/upgraded-my-wood-hauling-capability.92474/#post-1213633


t
That is a nice little trailer and would be great for hauling pellets or firewood. It is similar to the military trailers I was referring to.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 29, 2015)

bags said:


> Tony, Have you looked for a military surplus trailer? They are heavy duty and have small ones that can handle all the weight you can throw at them. They can usually be found cheap also. Just a thought or another option. Many are pintle hook hitches though which is no big deal. I run pintle hook hitches on my large equipment trailers. I have a set up that is a 2 5/16" ball and also functions as a pintle hook too. These hitch set ups will cost a bit more overall than a standard one with a 2" ball.  Much quicker and easier to hook up too. Another perk is less people ask to borrow them. LOL!
> 
> Most of these utility trailers are 2" balls. The 1 7/8" comes into play with the very light duty models mostly. The 2 5/16" balls come into play on larger trailers which you do not want to pull with your truck.
> 
> ...


 _*Just that truck alone sucks to park and find parking spots for. It's like driving a school bus and not the short one either.*_
my buddies long bed Chevy is what your talking about/.
always wondered why at work he would back the truck into a parking space instead of pulling in forward.


----------



## bags (Mar 29, 2015)

They stick out of a spot too. With the crew cab and long bed it's somewhere around 22 to 24 feet long. Kids have a couch and half of a living room in the back. LOL! I back mine in mostly also. A trailer is a much less expensive route if you just want to haul things occasionally. In KY we don't need to tag trailers for personal use. If used for business it's another story. I have farm tags on both of my trucks and can pull 26,000 lbs no questions asked. It used to be 38,000.

They figure out ways to beat money out of people some how. We get hit hard on vehicle usage and personal property taxes here on vehicles. They tax farm trucks if they hit the roads too where they used to be exempt.


----------



## bogieb (Mar 29, 2015)

All this is great info! I need to get a trailer so I can get my snowmobile from the Ex, and actually use it too (which is why it is still at EX's house - can't use it even if I had it). Of course, with my little Patriot, I can't haul that much weight anyway (I think about 900#), but I could haul lumber and sheetrock too. couldn't get a ton of pellets, but at least could get more than 10-15 bags at a time. Naturally, I need to get a hitch first.


----------



## Arti (Mar 29, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> on other question:
> i HAVE SEEN A FEW USED ONES ONLINE,similar to yours but realized if I go to check it out and buy, , I can't tow it home since I am not set up yet with lights/tow ball.
> if I buy a tow kit 1st, how do I know which size ball to get while searching....I understand the're are few different diameter sizes..



All U need to tow an empty trailer is the light hookup and the proper sized ball. If you find a used trailer you can go to any local box store/auto supply etc and pick up the correct size ball. this info is stamped on the hitch of the trailer.  You will need the ball when the heaver frame mounted hitch is put on.
Your rear bumper has a hole to put the ball in, I Wouldn't use a bumper to tow any weight but an empty trailer should not be an issue.
Any auto supply will have the wiring that u need, if you aren't comfortable with doing it yourself then an independent repair shop will certainly help you out. It really isn't difficult with the correct kit to hook the wiring up.


----------



## funflyer (Mar 29, 2015)

Check your bumper for the tow rating before you buy a hitch. I had a 93 Toy 4 banger that I towed with all the time and the stock factory bumper was rated at 3500#. Thankfully the most I ever needed to tow was about 3000# and never had a problem except for the people honking and giving me the bird for going so slow. I wouldn't sweat 2000# with your 92. I would also recommend a plug and play harness like the one in the link below so there is no cutting wires.

http://www.amazon.com/Curt-55379-CU...kup&keywords=toyota+pickup+93+trailer+harness


----------



## tiger (Mar 30, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> _*Just that truck alone sucks to park and find parking spots for. It's like driving a school bus and not the short one either.*_



BTW, parking a vehicle/trailer rig can be an adventure too. Saturday we were out (not for pellets) over 50 miles from home, and where we picked up our purchases I asked where in town would be a good place for lunch. Got a good recommendation and, because I asked, was told there was adequate parking. This was in a good-sized town, and when we got there, drove around for a bit looking for anyplace to park a car + trailer but eventually gave up. 

The good news is that 90+% of the time, the trailer stays home.


----------

